
Magic Raises $4m Seed to End the Era of Passwords - Elesant
https://medium.com/magiclabs/magic-raises-4m-to-end-the-era-of-passwords-f14dda572919
======
carterklein13
Maybe I'm missing something, but does this require the user to check their
email and click a link every time they look to log into a site? If so, I'm
wondering how this has been received by typical consumer, or if any of the
overhead in terms of support tickets dealing with traditional passwords have
still exists for magic links.

Magic seems like an interesting use-case in decentralized authentication. I
haven't had a chance to look through the whitepaper, but I'm wondering if this
takes advantage of zero-knowledge proofs as other decentralized auth providers
have?

